# My Thinkpad600's sound is not working!

## elektric

Hiya guys!

i know, i know rtfm and all that but i searched the forums and all the related threads and tried most of the solutions offered but still no sound coming out of my machine..

My TP600 has model no.2645-450 and a (as far as i can tell) Crystal cs4232 or cs4236 soundchip 

Ive installed all ALSA software, followed the Gentoo ALSA how-to and i think everythings ready to go but nothing happens. 

Alsamixer reports on snd_ctl_open : no such device found

Some threads mentioned something similar to my problem but offered no apparent solution (maybe its me thats too stupid to get it  :Smile: 

Ive narrowed it down to this: During startup i can see a repeated message thats states in short: 

"Kernel: isapnp: Scanning for PnP Cards -> Kernel isapnp: No Plug & Play device found"

Im pretty sure that this is what's causing the trouble but i dont know how to fix it.

Im pretty new to Linux and totally n00b to Gentoo (Although i couldnt get it to work on RH9.0 either)

If anyone has a good idea on how to fix this i'd be very grateful  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## pilla

If you think that isapnp is causing the problem, have you tried to disable it in the kernel?

----------

## elektric

how will it find the card then?

----------

## pilla

Can't you pass the parameters to the modules when loading them?

----------

## elektric

could you be a little more specific?

im not sure i know how to do that (n00b walking here)

----------

## pilla

I am not sure, as the last time I had to do it with a ISA PNP soundcard, I've used another distro that came with a sndconfig application. But if you can identify which interrupts, dma, etc it is using, I think you can specify the config line as in this page:

```

options snd-card-cs4236 snd_port=0x530 snd_cport=0x538 snd_mpu_port=-1 snd_fm_port=0x388 snd_irq=5 snd_dma1=1 snd_dma2=0

```

You may gather some information from windows (if you dual boot) or maybe from /proc/ (you will find info about your interrupts, DMA and so on there)

----------

## elektric

Funny that you mention that page because i have already done that  :Smile: 

Maybe it isnt working because isapnp is overriding it or something.

I'll try and disable isapnp.

Thanks

----------

## pilla

 *elektric wrote:*   

> Funny that you mention that page because i have already done that 
> 
> Maybe it isnt working because isapnp is overriding it or something.
> 
> I'll try and disable isapnp.
> ...

 

Just be sure you're using the correct parameters -- your options line may (and probably will) be different of that specific one.

Maybe you should try something like a Knoppix CD that can automatically find your hardware and then copy the configuration.

----------

## elektric

I think I'll do that yes..

Im pretty sure that those are the right ones because its the exact same laptop.

I'll give it a go and if nothing happens i'll try the knoppix cd  :Smile: 

----------

## elektric

Knoppix couldn't find my sound either..

Has anyone got a good idea on how to enable sound on this laptop?

----------

